# Pedlars stick - my take



## Lol999 (Jul 4, 2016)

So here they are, my two attempts at a Pedlars stick. I made them out of a piece of pitch pine we reckon to be some 150 years old. It was originally the threshold of Heanor Technical College in Derbyshire installed in 1912. It was removed during demolition/renovation in 1974-ish and kept in a chap's barn until now. The piece weighs about 150 pounds, and is a slab some 10 1/2 inches wide by 4 inches thick.

I cut one plank, some 30mm thick and managed to get two sticks from it.

After marking up and cutting out with a jigsaw the first was rough shaped with a microplane file, the second had its corners rounded over with a router - much quicker!

So much sweating later the blanks are "rounded" as in they are not perfectly cylindrical, definitely elliptical I'd say, but that, along with the "imperfections" from being hand made makes them all the more real.

So after planing, literally with a No4 jack plane, then much sanding through the grits up to 320 grit I have given them the first two of what will be many coats of beeswax.

Obviously they are not identical, they are not perfect and the pine has a tendency to tear outs, but all in all, and to say they are my first ever sticks, I'm fairly pleased.

C&C welcome as usual.
http://walkingstickforum.com/uploads/gallery/album_113/gallery_801_113_778987.jpg

http://walkingstickforum.com/uploads/gallery/album_113/gallery_801_113_45612.jpg

http://walkingstickforum.com/uploads/gallery/album_113/gallery_801_113_1046778.jpg


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Very nice .love them well done nice . lifted the grain very well

labour of love eh. have you fitted ferules if not fit them before there usedto protect them you can always add a rubber ferule if you wish but well done

how are they like to use? I can see they would handy for a poacher as well


----------



## Lol999 (Jul 4, 2016)

I haven't fitted ferrules yet because I hope to sell them at some point. I made them of sufficient length so that they are about solar plexus height, perfect for leaning on!
The curves allow for gripping in 3 or more positions and fits comfortably to hand, I could see them making a great stick for walking/hiking.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Nice job, can be hung over the wrist/arm as well when getting the wallet out to pay for a round ( a rare event in Yorkshire-  )


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

First ever?! If that's a first attempt then I can't wait to see what you will do after some practice! Really just fantastic. I have to give it a go myself.


----------



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

Good job! The grain is just fantastic. If it we're mine I would fit it with an iron ferule to be period correct. Now you have given me the itch to make one.


----------



## Lol999 (Jul 4, 2016)

These are views of the original slab itself and the glorious end grain


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Very nice job on the sticks and some very pretty wood. I don't know how it is in the UK but here about the only way you can get clear tight grained old growth like that is through salvage like yours.

Rodney


----------



## Lol999 (Jul 4, 2016)

Same here Rodney, and being a small country we really have to pay a premium unless we are lucky. I got this piece for £15, massive bargain, whereas other sources are charging £7-£10 per linear foot and it's full of holes and channels for pipes wires etc.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

just goes to show stickmaking can be pricey , but satisfying


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Very nicely done. Antique wood cannot be beat for beauty


----------

